# cannondale rahmengröße L?????



## schneider (1. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen
habe da ne frage:
wie groß ist die rahmenhöhe wenn bei einem cannondale-rahmen die bezeichung L dabeisteht?


----------



## BertoneGT (1. Februar 2004)

schneider schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen
> habe da ne frage:
> wie groß ist die rahmenhöhe wenn bei einem cannondale-rahmen die bezeichung L dabeisteht?




das kann man so nicht beantworten, je nach Baujahr und Modell variiert das.
am besten bei www.cannondale.com gucken.
Auf der englischen Seite sind auch die älteren Modelle (ab 1999 glaube ich) zu finden.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maaatin (2. Februar 2004)

Für die aktuellen Bikes heißt Größe L, daß das Bike für Leute ist, die eine Körperlänge von mindestens knapp unter 180cm haben. 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Bateman (2. Februar 2004)

2002 gab es ne Änderung, und die Grössen wurden um eines verschoben, also XL is nu L, L is nu M etc...

ich hatte ein XL von 99, das dürfte so etwa nem 20" entsprechen...
C`Dale haben recht lange Oberrohre, achtung falls Dir das nicht liegt...

Bateman


----------



## gurkenfolie (2. Februar 2004)

hatte mal ein SV in XL (sitzrohr ca 54cm) das war die reinste streckbank


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> hatte mal ein SV in XL (sitzrohr ca 54cm) das war die reinste streckbank


das sv in xl müsste nen 610er oberrohr haben denn das in L hat ein 585
nen superV in XL würd ich ja auch noch wollen


----------



## Chakotay (2. Februar 2004)

Das SuperV von '99 hat in XL ein 620mm Oberrohr 
Das aktuelle Jekyll hat in *L* ein 625 Oberrohr !!!


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Februar 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> das sv in xl müsste nen 610er oberrohr haben denn das in L hat ein 585
> nen superV in XL würd ich ja auch noch wollen




willst du es mir abkaufen?


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> willst du es mir abkaufen?


hmm dann hätte ich ja mal nen rad in meiner größe   

bj? farbe?


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Februar 2004)

ist das 99iger modell also baujahr 98 SV 700 mit moto doppelbrücke, farbe orange. 

parts: xt sw, shifter, v brakes, mavic 517...

laufleistung ca. 500km (die letzte tour bin ich 1999 damit gefahren; habs letztes jahr für meine schwester hergerichtet, die wollte unbeding rapidfire hebel haben. (XT)
mir war das ding definitiv zu gross.


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> ist das 99iger modell also baujahr 98 SV 700 mit moto doppelbrücke, farbe orange.
> 
> parts: xt sw, shifter, v brakes, mavic 517...
> 
> ...


[offtepich]
Ach dir war es zu groß und jetzt muss deine kleine schwester damit rumgurken??   passt die denn da drauf??
was willste den haben   aber ich weis schon das es mir viel zu teuer is   
[/offtepich]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Februar 2004)

> Ach dir war es zu groß und jetzt muss deine kleine schwester damit rumgurken??



1. meine schwester ist nicht klein, aber wie frauen so sind, wollen sie halt "sport" machen und da lags halt nahe, weil das bike eh bloss rumsteht  

2. ich mag halt gern wendige bikes, mir liegt diese gestreckte sitzposition nicht so, freilich ich könnt schon damit fahren aber es macht mir halt nicht so viel spass;-)

VB: 1300EUR??

was willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> VB: 1300EUR??



1300?   gurke du rasierst mir die Eier   
1300 hab ich ja noch nicht mal für mein 2001er SV600 hingeblättert.

rahmen mit gabel und schwinge wäre für mich interessant... 
na mal sehen.... du wirst es ja nicht gleich morgen verticken.
hast nen grosses .jpg von dem schmuckstück ?


----------



## gurkenfolie (3. Februar 2004)

> 1300?  gurke du rasierst mir die Eier


   

naja am wochenende mach ich mal paar bilderchen

der unterschied zum 01 SV600 ist halt, dass das keine moto hat


----------

